# aloha!



## buddy123 (9 Mai 2015)

Ja tach auch,

bin toemmel aus Dortmund. Zu guten alten Board Zeiten auf dem schizos.net aktiv. 
Heute eher in "Pension". 

Wollte mich mal bei Euch umschauen

greetz


----------



## Hehnii (10 Mai 2015)

"Tach" zurück und *Herzlich Willkommen* hier! :thumbup:


----------



## General (10 Mai 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

